# How to classify Microsoft office (EXCEL & Word) that Has (TITUS classification)  VBA ?



## Dossfm0q (Oct 13, 2017)

My Company Use TITUS classification, When I Open New WorkBook Excel or Word with VBA and save ask to classify this I found Macro for OutLook, but I need like this for EXCEL 

Thanks


----------



## ranman256 (Oct 13, 2017)

Would TITUS know this?


----------

